

Node Knockout is next weekend; 15 spots left - gerad
http://nodeknockout.com

======
proksoup
That's 18 spots now.

In totally unrelated news, they sent out an e-mail reminder with a big "Delete
your team" button earlier today. That was probably a good idea.

------
gerad
FWIW, Node Knockout is a 48 hour hackathon to build apps using Node. Similar
to Rails Rumble.

